# CWC Braced Drop Stand



## saladshooter (Nov 21, 2018)

Howdy

Looking for a CWC braced drop stand. Let me know!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 28, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 2, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 3, 2018)

Less shade by request.


----------



## trymebike (Dec 3, 2018)

mint shape 125.00 shipped con48


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2018)

trymebike said:


> mint shape 125.00 shipped con48
> 
> View attachment 913221
> 
> View attachment 913222



Looks Colson to me.


----------



## trymebike (Dec 3, 2018)

1941 colson


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2018)

Still looking!

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 24, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 30, 2018)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 4, 2019)

Still looking!
Didja know I usually pay too much for everything?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 11, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 18, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 26, 2019)

What is the difference between the Colson and CWC drop stand?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> What is the difference between the Colson and CWC drop stand?



CWC uses shoulder bolts and Colson is held on by cotter pins through a stud.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> CWC uses shoulder bolts and Colson is held on by cotter pins through a stud.



And the brace location is slightly different.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 1, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 6, 2019)

How about this one.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2019)

Need another!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 21, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 25, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 10, 2019)

Still interested in purchasing a braced drop stand manufactured by the Cleveland Welding Company.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 19, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 30, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 9, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 2, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 11, 2019)

Still in need.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 23, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 5, 2019)

Still in need of.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 9, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2019)

What year did CWC change drop stand I noticed that my 39 Roadmaster is  different and it fits like a glove. My girly CWC stands are different and they fit perfectly. I tried one like the one Chad is looking for kicks only a little to short


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 25, 2019)

I believe every model in 36 & 37 came with the braced stand. The Supreme and Zeps were probably the only models with braced stands in 38. 39+ no braced stands. My $.02


----------

